# Greenfield City Council slashes $425K from police budget



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

Greenfield City Council slashes $425K from police budget


GREENFIELD — Signaling a “major change” to the city’s police force, City Council slashed the Police Department budget by $425,000 Thursday night, a move Mayor Roxann Wedegartner called “a sad display of governing.”The cuts will mean the loss of eight...




www.recorder.com


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

So long Greenfield…


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Cut school resource officers, they will be screaming to put officers in schools for there next couple of months. They are so fickle.


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

Before it cut the staffing of the police department, the city council cunningly waited to take advantage of the dramatic fall in violent crime in Greenfield to only 75% higher than the national average -- plus, the wonders of New Haven are now open to Greenfield via roundtrip Amtrak service! And don't forget those stops in Holyoke and Springfield!


----------



## Arby (Aug 9, 2021)

EJS12213 said:


> View attachment 10892


Scary, residents need to speak up!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

So, they're angry with the Chief and a Sergeant and in an effort to get at them, they screw the entire city. Sure, that makes sense. MORONS. Well, if there is any justice, they're the first victims of an impending crime wave.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mutual Aid calls to Greenfield about to sky rocket 😵‍💫


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Or an angry mob at the next council meeting… No FBI support.


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

Following City Council vote, Greenfield’s acting police chief charts out $425K in cuts


GREENFIELD — The city’s acting police chief addressed the Public Safety Commission on Wednesday to lament the $425,000 budget cut his department is facing after a City Council vote last week.William Gordon became visibly frustrated talking about the...




www.recorder.com


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I hope the citizens of greenfield reap the whirlwind…starting with the city council.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Greenfield MA Crime Rate 1999-2018


Interactive chart of the Greenfield, Massachusetts violent crime rate and statistics by year from 1999 to 2018. In the FBI’s Uniform Crime Reporting (UCR) Program, violent crime statistics are composed of four offenses: murder/homicide and nonnegligent manslaughter, rape, robbery, and...




www.macrotrends.net





Let’s just keep an eye on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USAF286 said:


> Greenfield MA Crime Rate 1999-2018
> 
> 
> Interactive chart of the Greenfield, Massachusetts violent crime rate and statistics by year from 1999 to 2018. In the FBI’s Uniform Crime Reporting (UCR) Program, violent crime statistics are composed of four offenses: murder/homicide and nonnegligent manslaughter, rape, robbery, and...
> ...


So, VERY True.


----------

